# Cup north



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'll be tweeting out pics a

@mpj1969 if anyone is interested


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

If you see peter there grab a Ali hausgrind off him, (already paid for) maybe the only way I'll get one before Xmas


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

I will be there at about 2ish with the wife


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Have fun all!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have a good day one and all, post some pics please.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

10 minutes and I've already had half a bottle of cold brew and 2 espressos. Going to be wired!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Cup North is buzzing - great atmosphere - recommend a visit tomorrow. The kit on show is something else and the coffee isn't bad either


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Cup North is buzzing - great atmosphere - recommend a visit tomorrow. The kit on show is something else and the coffee isn't bad either


I have a massive caffeine headache!









But yeah, great atmosphere. Was awesome seeing all the different pieces of equipment and talking to the baristas. I even met an old friend (barista) who I used to work with.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

On the way home


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> On the way home


Is that a cheeky hip flask behind the cups?

Tell us more about the event - we need details


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Will do when I get in

Its brandy


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Will do when I get in
> 
> Its brandy


For medicinal uses only. nothing like good old fashioned dark spirit prescription, guaranteed to take the edge of the jangles!.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> For medicinal uses only. nothing like good old fashioned dark spirit prescription, guaranteed to take the edge of the jangles!.


I like it in a carajillo.


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

I had a good hour or 2 wondering round had a good chat with Ancoats coffee tried a few different coffees including the cup north blend

some of the machines were amazing didnt mange to hunt down any forum members though lol

cheers James


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

Sounds good!

I was in The Hall today and had, for the very first time ever in Atkinsons, a disappointing espresso. Weak and under-extracted. Even my GF (who chuckles, sometimes in exasperation, at my coffee addiction) said that it looked watery and poor.







Bring back the barista! (and the Faema lever machine!)


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

I spent a good 3 hours or so there - spoke briefly to Mr Boots and TSK, had a spectacularly good espresso from Callum, a nice syphon from Atkinsons and several lovely V60s (one particularly nice one from Foundry) and a not so lovely aeropress (wasn't bad, just not as good as the V60s). My first taste of V60 and that's the Christmas present list sorted - really enjoyed the variety of flavour coming out. I normally don't like black coffee that much but that is no longer the case. Had some enjoyable chats with a few different roasters.

Saw Glenn a couple of times but didn't manage to speak to him, sadly

didnt come back with much coffee - there was too much to choose from - but I do have an enormous quantity of greens to roast so didn't want to have terribly much extra

and the food was good too!

now looking forward to the caffeine wearing off

Oops forgot to mention had good chat with made by knock guy - may be getting myself a hausgrind. Had a new cheaper version for sale (90 quid) but I think I will stretch to the original. A lovely bit of engineering


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


>


He's got to be gutted that they spelled tamper incorrectly


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

right hand for tamping and left hand for pouring kettle


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is that "Calum" has he had his ear's lowered ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Those are the pics form the Twitter feed , I'll upload the stuff from the camera later and post tomorrow .


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


>


Glitch in the Matrix?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lol panoramic time shot on the camera , I did take the coffee in the blue pill or was it the red pill ...

Argh.........


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Lol panoramic time shot on the camera , I did take the coffee in the blue pill or was it the red pill ...
> 
> Argh.........


Phew! Thought for a minute girl in grey jumper was going to cause a chain reaction, destroying the universe, as she bumped into her past self from 3 seconds ago!...Can sleep soundly tonight now....;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This nearly happened though .....


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Love that video - Thanks Boots.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Love that video - Thanks Boots.


This isn't yemini ....and I don't want my coffee shaken


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Gotta say well done to the cup north team today.

Congrats for a great event

This guy in the left deserves a metaphorical big pat on the back...

Rmcgandara...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> This nearly happened though .....


Think I've got to about 11 once and saw a bright light.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks like the event that I'd hoped LCF was going to be. Gutted I couldn't make it.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Gotta say well done to the cup north team today.
> 
> Congrats for a great event
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin. Really appreciate it. It has been a long and enjoyable journey, we just hope we can send everyone home with a smile and wanting to come back.

Btw Martin must have been the first one in!

Come say hi today. Tamper Tantrum and loads of nice things on auction including a Torr tamper via Patrick (TSK) and Dave (CoffeeChap).

See you there.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Gutted I won't be there, congratulations thiugh on what looks like a great event.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Great day out.picked up lots of goodies and a shiny hausgrind

Hope it becomes a yearly fixture


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cup North - the coffee









Foundry were rocking the latest LSOL espresso and brewed tasty as always

Atkinson were making tasty siphons and lever espresso ( from their twin k30 archetype and prototype )

Extract - had some lovely v60 ( Santa Clara )

Small batch - had a delightful Kenyan ( black currant and wine ) through a moccamaster !

Sqaure Mile were making a Yirgacheffe as v60 , same beans three processes . Nice

Dear green - had a great cortado of an Indian bean ( can't remember sorry ) one of the most chocolatey drink I've ever and ....

Had other espresso form Climpson Coffee and he let me look over their sexy machine

Cooper coffee stand had a black eagle and a myntos one . Thanks to glenn we got to pull some shots , play with with the grinder and talk to the one guys there about the forthcoming volumetric version of the NS machine .

There were lots of la marazoco machines and a lot of EKs there ( some used for espresso some for brewed ) .

The food outside was delicious , the rump steak burger with jalapeños bread was knock out .

There is always a challenge for the stands to make great coffee in a new environment with different water , flow jets , and heat, but they all seemed to cope admirabley well .

All the stands that I went on people were really happy and enthusiastic to chat coffee to all and sundry .....really nice experience

I think I got round early and took photos of all the stand before it opened

If people are interested I'll up loads them today


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes please to more pictures - even though they will be a reminder of what I have missed (and missing today). Thanks for starting the thread and for the reporting - next best thing to being there.


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Did anyone go to the cupping yesterday? Good fun!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hope it will become an annual event. Judging by the really positive vibe, sure it will.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It looks so calm compared to the manic LCF - much more my scene. Gutted I couldn't go. If it's on next year I'll make a concerted effort to go


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

LCF being manic in comparison was repeated by many of the exhibitors.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

View attachment 9975
View attachment 9976
View attachment 9977
View attachment 9979


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

View attachment 9980
View attachment 9981
View attachment 9982


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Keep 'em coming Boots


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

View attachment 9984
View attachment 9985
View attachment 9986
View attachment 9987


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Looks like a great space for it.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> View attachment 9984
> View attachment 9985
> View attachment 9986
> View attachment 9987


Is that Limmy manning the faema?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No Neil , its Atkinson's ( Dan and Caspar )


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Neill said:


> Is that Limmy manning the faema?


THe comedian? Or is he actually called Limmy


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

View attachment 9993


Small Batch ...

View attachment 9994
View attachment 9995


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Great pics, thanks.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> No Neil , its Atkinson's ( Dan and Caspar )





jeebsy said:


> THe comedian? Or is he actually called Limmy


Sorry, just being silly, he looks a bit like Limmy the comedian.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks really good.wish I could have gone, maybe next year.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

At the square mile stand ...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Neill said:


> No caption competition for any of these Boots?


Thought you could try either of these


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Perils of tamping too hard

One day son you'll do yourself an injury ....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

last few of the pics


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------

